# 275 Gallon Tote



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

How much do you think these should sell for used - and delivered?

A local outfit has them posted on craigslist and ebay prices are all
over the board esp with delivery / shipping costs enormous. 

New prices from manufacturers or sellers seem extreme but again
shipping is high. 

Anyone got an idea of what a reasonable price is for these? I was 
thinking of two - one for an aquaponics fish tank and the other
to take in a bunch more filtered rain water.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Up to $150 is reasonable. Delivery price would depend on mileage.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

I have paid 75 for a semi dirty one and 100 for a clean one. Delivery depends on distance I would think.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We picked one up for $50 from a local farmer who was using it as part of an automatic watering system for his chickens. We use it for emergency backup for animal water in case the power goes out (which happens on a regular basis out here).
I invested another five dollars for a galvanized nipple and a brass boiler drain so we could hook a garden hose to it.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

Also a good rule of thumb for used water storage is about .50 cents a gallon. So don't pay more than 135.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, good, he is selling at 75 a piece so I'm going to go ahead and get two - thanks - free delivery helps.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you sure they are ok to store water in with no bad chemicals used in them previously?


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Are you sure they are ok to store water in with no bad chemicals used in them previously?


Paraquack raises a valid concern. If this is an Intermediate Bulk Container (IBC) these are typically used to transport bulk chemicals, and these chemicals can penetrate the semipermeable plastics in some cases.

These should be triple rinsed before use but without knowing what it contained previously you cannot be sure what to use for rinseate.

I would check with the reseller to see if he/she knows what the IBC first contained.

I know you are a smart cookie, Ripon, but buyer beware....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Grape pulp!

These were used to store grape pulp as I understand. I had to ask this friendly forum because I knew the seller personally and didn't want to say, "Hey Joe" $75 is a ripoff to a buddy. I just wanted to be sure. Grapes of course do have lots of pesticides but I'm also pretty sure I can santize these pretty easily. Most of the water they'd be filled with would be used for irrigation actually periods of low rain. I have 55 gallon drums in place for drinking water so this is just a big extra. Thanks again all.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan. Wish the seller was closer. I could use couple more for under the gutters


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I would buy as many as you can afford while available at that price. Can't store too much rain water for gardens.


----------



## Cygnus (May 27, 2012)

If there is any chance it would be used for drink or bathing I would make sure it is a food grade tote. That's is why I paid slightly more ill bet.


----------

